# [SOLVED] glibc detected munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer:0xb7

## Savage.Mephisto

Mam problem ze sterami Nvidii - wersja 180.xx.

Po dokonaniu update'u systemu wykrzacza się Firefox 3.0.5, 3.1 również (skompilowany z flagą qt), zgłaszając długaśny monit, który zakończony jest informacją tak jak w temacie tego topica. O dziwo inne GTK, jak również Firefox 2.xx działają bez problemu. 

Ponadto:

Firefox się nie uruchamia, gdy mam skompilowane Cairo z Glitz.

Firefox się uruchamia, ale często się zawiesza - pracuje niestabilnie to za mało powiedziane (Cairo bez Glitz).

Wszystko działa, jak wykonam downgrade sterów do wersji 177.82 oraz następujący zabieg:

ustawię symlinka libGL na Xorg'a.

Ciekaw jestem czy to wina programistów Nvidii, czy Fierofox'a.

Macie jakieś pomysły jak rozwiązać mój problem?

Poniżej mój konfig:

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Jan 2009 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl   http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.icis.pcz/pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/hda6/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt ctype curl dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdrw ffmpeg flac fortran gd gif glitz gpm gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg midi mmx mp3 mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl srvdir sse ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vhosts vorbis wmv x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Dziś miałem chwilę czasu i dokonałem aktualizacji systemu. Po zaaplikowaniu sterów do karty graficznej, opatrzonych numerkiem 180.37, problem z Firefoxem 3.xx zniknął. Jednym słowem programiści ze stajni NVidia coś namieszali w sterownikach (wersja 180.22 - 180.29). Temat oznaczam jako SOLVED.

----------

